# 14 mm EF II - Filter ideas anyone ??



## nmc11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi.. just got my 14mm EF II 2.8 from B&H in the US.. I knew beforehand about the lack of filter thread etc.. but I was just wondering if any of you out there who have this lens have come across a way of using grad filters with this lens.

I use Lee Filters and they have a product for the Nikon 14mm but they say there has been no demand from Canon to make a similar one !

Anyone found a solution to this issue ?

thanks
nmc11


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2012)

You can just hand-hold them in front of the lens.


----------



## nmc11 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks.. I do hand hold sometimes with other lenses.. but for long exposures it's not really practical..plus I've shaky hands


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2012)

In that case, a Wimberley Plamp with the large clamp on a tripod leg and some adhesive-backed rubber 'grippy' pieces on the small clamp to hold the filter (or a pair of Plamps, if you prefer).


----------



## kennykodak (Jan 10, 2012)

i think they just want you to use the gel slot in the rear.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2012)

kennykodak said:


> i think they just want you to use the gel slot in the rear.



Not going to work graduated ND filter...


----------



## jasonsim (Jan 10, 2012)

main reason I sold my 14mm II and bought a 16-35mm II instead. I almost always want to use a filter for landscapes and shooting architecture.


----------



## nmc11 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for the replies.. doesn't seem like there's any product out there that I've missed then.. so it's time to get creative and see what I can come up with !


----------



## tron (Jan 11, 2012)

Good question! You just made me think that the TS-E 17mm I dream about will have the same issues!

Maybe for architecture a filter is not 100% necessary (But don't take my word for it as I am an amateur and don't do architecture). 
Landscapes on the other hand are a totally different matter!

Maybe as neuro pointed out handholding is a solution for some of them (graduated ND filter possibly, especially if it is a big Lee filter). On the other hand polarizing filters might prove more difficult to use.

And all these assuming that the camera will be used on tripod...


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 11, 2012)

There are ways to do this, but none of them are cheap. One of my friends has a TS-E 17 and 14/2.8 and uses a Cokin-Z Pro filter holder with it. I believe he uses a flash bracket to hold the filter holder in front of the lens. Another solution is the Lee SW150. It's actually designed for the Nikon 14-24 but as I understand it is not difficult to get it to work with the TS-E 17 or 14/2.8. Of course, given the state of things for Lee it will likely take some time to get ahold of one.

The big issue cost wise is you need 150x150 filters for this to work (100x150 for Cokin-Z). I have a TS-E 17 but all of my filters are 84x120 and I am not about to buy a complete set of new ones. The 150x150 filters are over double the price ($225 vs $99 for a SR 2 or 3 stop GR hard or soft grad).

Personally, I just accept the fact that the TS-E 17 does not take filters and use my 16-35 or TS-E 24 II when I need them.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 11, 2012)

How does it affect vignetting and corners when the filters is that far from the corners? (consider how bent the front-element of (at least) the 17 is? Haven|t even consider using it with my TS.


----------



## joelfaber (Jan 11, 2012)

As an alternative, you can use the black card technique instead of a graduated filter.


----------



## ronderick (Jan 13, 2012)

joelfaber said:


> As an alternative, you can use the black card technique instead of a graduated filter.



Yes, using "Black Card" is better than having no filter at all. 

However, it only works for certain range of shutter speed (unless you're really good with flexing your wrist), and you have to be pretty clear on how far to move your card over the lens when the mirror is down since you can't see anything in the viewfinder.


----------



## fasted18 (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks guys! looks like its going to be the 11-16 Tokina. sounds like it will fit my needs good enough for now


----------

